# Help Find Me a MTB



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, another one of these threads.  So far I am looking at the following 2 bikes.  The Cannondale is an 08 and available at my lbs.  Not sure what size frame it is yet so it may fall of my list quickly.  Besides these two.  An suggestions?  Looking to spend around $500 - 600.  Just starting out.  Not looking for a FS.  Not looking to get into gnarly terrain but would like to dabble in some tougher stuff when I am ready.

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-550-Details.html

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8FS5.html


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

grassi, i had similar requirments when looking for my new bike. I ended up with the trek 4500. I spent more than i wanted to but really like the bike. i got it at a LBS in your town.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

I think either of those would suffice. And I think with either you can probably get away with tackling some pretty "gnarly terrain." Size is important. When in doubt, or if in between sizes, go smaller. I suspect you're going to be riding some of the techy and tight singletrack like you've done at Nassahegan with us and a smaller bike is easier to manhandle.

One thing about the Ibex route. You're going to need to assemble it partially. Not that it's difficult, but understand that. Also, if you need to have some service done early on, you're going to have to pay the LBS to work on an Ibex. A nice benefit of purchasing a bike at the LBS is you'll usually get a year of free tunes or a "warranty" period. Unless you plan to learn how to maintain your bike on your own, that's a big plus of buying local. Leverage internet prices to get the best deal, but understand they need to make a buck and again, that rapport you build on the service front is worth some extra coin.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> grassi, i had similar requirments when looking for my new bike. I ended up with the trek 4500. I spent more than i wanted to but really like the bike. i got it at a LBS in your town.



nice.  that is what i am heading tomorrow.  did you get an 08 or 09?  do they offer tune-ups or any other service perks for buying from them?  the ibex looks to have better components but some kind of service plan would make it worth buying local.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> One thing about the Ibex route. You're going to need to assemble it partially. Not that it's difficult, but understand that. Also, if you need to have some service done early on, you're going to have to pay the LBS to work on an Ibex. A nice benefit of purchasing a bike at the LBS is you'll usually get a year of free tunes or a "warranty" period. Unless you plan to learn how to maintain your bike on your own, that's a big plus of buying local. Leverage internet prices to get the best deal, but understand they need to make a buck and again, that rapport you build on the service front is worth some extra coin.



Good points.  I think you'll find the free service you get by purchasing at the LBS a big plus when first starting out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think either of those would suffice. And I think with either you can probably get away with tackling some pretty "gnarly terrain." Size is important. When in doubt, or if in between sizes, go smaller. I suspect you're going to be riding some of the techy and tight singletrack like you've done at Nassahegan with us and a smaller bike is easier to manhandle.
> 
> One thing about the Ibex route. You're going to need to assemble it partially. Not that it's difficult, but understand that. Also, if you need to have some service done early on, you're going to have to pay the LBS to work on an Ibex. A nice benefit of purchasing a bike at the LBS is you'll usually get a year of free tunes or a "warranty" period. Unless you plan to learn how to maintain your bike on your own, that's a big plus of buying local. Leverage internet prices to get the best deal, but understand they need to make a buck and again, that rapport you build on the service front is worth some extra coin.



i was hoping for some type of service assistance until i know enough to turn my own wrenches.  my fear with the cannondale is that they only have one 08.  from what i understand the price on the 09s went up an its basically the same bike.  i'm pretty sure they carry trek, specialized, and felt as well.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

IMHO any bike in that price range is going to be pretty similar and will work good for you.  More important is the fit.  Get which ever bike is in your price range and fits you the best.  Take whatever they have for a spin or two around the parking lot at the very least, to see how they feel.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> nice.  that is what i am heading tomorrow.  did you get an 08 or 09?  do they offer tune-ups or any other service perks for buying from them?  the ibex looks to have better components but some kind of service plan would make it worth buying local.



i wanted an 08 but the only color option available didn't appeal to me so i ended up with an 09.   

when they ordered it for me (they ordered it without any money down so i could try it on for size before purchasing) it was listed as 08. when he got it they had sent an 09 and he split the difference on the price.   they threw in kickstand and waterbottle.   1 year free adjustments is standard and i think  a discount on parts (at least he gave me a discount on the pump and 2 tubes i bought at the same time)  i'm going back in the winter to get my son a bike there for Christmas, i was very happy with the service.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

FWIW - the service offered with a new bike at an LBS ussually consists on nothing more than minor adjustments.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

check this out
http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-Warrior-5-0-Cross-Country?sc=11&category=27532

very good deal on a nicely spec'd bike. Much better than the C-dale and a little better than the Ibex.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i was hoping for some type of service assistance until i know enough to turn my own wrenches.  my fear with the cannondale is that they only have one 08.  from what i understand the price on the 09s went up an its basically the same bike.  i'm pretty sure they carry trek, specialized, and felt as well.





bvibert said:


> IMHO any bike in that price range is going to be pretty similar and will work good for you.  More important is the fit.  Get which ever bike is in your price range and fits you the best.  Take whatever they have for a spin or two around the parking lot at the very least, to see how they feel.



What Brian said. Don't force a purchase on a discounted 08 that doesn't fit that well. However, I do believe that as long as you're in the ball park in terms of frame size you can tweak most bikes to ride relatively comfortably (stem height, shifter/brake position, seat height, saddle fore/aft). But test riding obviously is a good idea. It may not hurt to call ahead of time to see what models they have in your price range. Arm yourself with internet pricing on those models for leverage (consider shipping costs, sales tax if applicable) and see if you can meet somewhere in the middle at the LBS.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> check this out
> http://www.rscycle.com/2008-Iron-Horse-Warrior-5-0-Cross-Country?sc=11&category=27532
> 
> very good deal on a nicely spec'd bike. Much better than the C-dale and a little better than the Ibex.



ahh.  i was looking for that link.  i think you posted it in another thread.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

Also try bikes from several different Mfr's . They all have different geometry, some may feel great while other not. For instance Gary Fisher bikes just don't feel comfortable for my body type. 

Also, see if you can located a Jamis dealer. Jamis is known for offering the most bang for the buck in the brands sold at bike shops. Before i got my Ibex I was looking at a Jamis.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yeah, another one of these threads.  So far I am looking at the following 2 bikes.  The Cannondale is an 08 and available at my lbs.



btw, it is totally a personal choice thing, but i didn't like the shifter on the cannondale. I rode the f7disk and the trek.. the f7 shifters were on the same side of the grip.  not sure how to explain it but on my old bike and the trek you use your thumb (push) and index finger (pull) to shift.  F7 was a thumb only.  felt awkward.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> btw, it is totally a personal choice thing, but i didn't like the shifter on the cannondale. I rode the f7disk and the trek.. the f7 shifters were on the same side of the grip.  not sure how to explain it but on my old bike and the trek you use your thumb (push) and index finger (pull) to shift.  F7 was a thumb only.  felt awkward.



The SRAM trigger shifters are like that while the Shimano use the push with the thumb, pull with the finger configuration.  It's personal preference, but I prefer the Shimano setup myself.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> FWIW - the service offered with a new bike at an LBS ussually consists on nothing more than minor adjustments.



That may be, but look at what Jeff went through with his Cannondale. His LBS gave him a rad loaner while his bike is out of commission. That ain't happening if you purchase online. That piece of mind is worth a premium price IMHO. Also, understand that Chris has a pre-toddler. I can relate that free time to learn how to and actively perform bike maintenance when raising a family is not all that abundant. If you already know how to maintain your bike, and have the free time to actually do it, than internet is the way to go to save some coin.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> btw, it is totally a personal choice thing, but i didn't like the shifter on the cannondale. I rode the f7disk and the trek.. the f7 shifters were on the same side of the grip.  not sure how to explain it but on my old bike and the trek you use your thumb (push) and index finger (pull) to shift.  F7 was a thumb only.  felt awkward.



Sounds like the F7 has SRAM shifters. That is what I have and will never go back to Shimmano! I now prefer the thumb only shifting and SRAM just works better than Shimmano. Shifts faster, cleaner & much harder to get out of wack due to the design.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> That may be, but look at what Jeff went through with his Cannondale. His LBS gave him a rad loaner while his bike is out of commission. .



Jeff got real lucky! Not many shops would do that.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Also, see if you can located a Jamis dealer. Jamis is known for offering the most bang for the buck in the brands sold at bike shops. Before i got my Ibex I was looking at a Jamis.



My hardtail is a cheap ass Jamis. I beat on it pretty thoroughly before I got my Trek and it still rides pretty good. It was starting to creak a bit, but still held up to everything I threw at it. These guys (Middlebury) sell Jamis:

http://www.bicycleworksllc.com/

I've been in that shop. They're new, but the owner seemed pretty knowledgeable.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> That may be, but look at what Jeff went through with his Cannondale. His LBS gave him a rad loaner while his bike is out of commission. That ain't happening if you purchase online. That piece of mind is worth a premium price IMHO. Also, understand that Chris has a pre-toddler. I can relate that free time to learn how to and actively perform bike maintenance when raising a family is not all that abundant. If you already know how to maintain your bike, and have the free time to actually do it, than internet is the way to go to save some coin.



Even if you have a clue what you're doing trying to maintain your bike while raising a family is not easy.  IMHO buying online is a perfectly good option for a seasoned rider who's comfortable doing their own maintenance and knows what they like for fit, but I don't recommend that route for the first time buyer.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Even if you have a clue what you're doing trying to maintain your bike while raising a family is not easy.  IMHO buying online is a perfectly good option for a seasoned rider who's comfortable doing their own maintenance and knows what they like for fit, but I don't recommend that route for the first time buyer.



I just don;t want Chris to get the wrong impression. A bike shop is not going to maintain his new bike for free. They will handle warrenty issues and do minor adjustments for free ussually for a year. Most shops consider minor adjustments tweaking your der's due to cable stretch. But you are typically going to pay for everything else (tune-ups, repairs, wheel trueing, ect...). Some shops will give you one free tune at the start of the next season.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just don;t want Chris to get the wrong impression. A bike shop is not going to maintain his new bike for free. They will handle warrenty issues and do minor adjustments for free ussually for a year. Most shops consider minor adjustments tweaking your der's due to cable stretch. But you are typically going to pay for everything else (tune-ups, repairs, wheel trueing, ect...). Some shops will give you one free tune at the start of the next season.



My LBS gives free service for the 1st year, that includes tune-ups and wheel truing.  Obviously if do something stupid and screw up the bike they aren't going to pay for that.  IMHO just having them there to take care of warranty issues is worth an added premium in itself.  All bike shops are different and it's worth asking what exactly they cover.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I just don;t want Chris to get the wrong impression. A bike shop is not going to maintain his new bike for free. They will handle warrenty issues and do minor adjustments for free ussually for a year. Most shops consider minor adjustments tweaking your der's due to cable stretch. But you are typically going to pay for everything else (tune-ups, repairs, wheel trueing, ect...). Some shops will give you one free tune at the start of the next season.



i appreciate everyones input.  if my lbs doesn't have a bike that fits in my price range i will more heavily consider buying online.  one of my hs lax players works at the shop.  when i mentioned it to the owner he discounted the few items i picked up last time i was in.  i also plan on buying a kid carrier.  when the wife gets sick of riding my old giant (or rides my new rig) she will likely want an upgrade.  with one and maybe two kids down the line i would like to establish a relationship with the local shop.  no matter which way i go, all i care about is that i am getting a new bike.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i appreciate everyones input.  if my lbs doesn't have a bike that fits in my price range i will more heavily consider buying online.  one of my hs lax players works at the shop.  when i mentioned it to the owner he discounted the few items i picked up last time i was in.  i also plan on buying a kid carrier.  when the wife gets sick of riding my old giant (or rides my new rig) she will likely want an upgrade.  with one and maybe two kids down the line i would like to establish a relationship with the local shop.  no matter which way i go, all i care about is that i am getting a new bike.



The only additional advice that I have at this point is that if you're really stupid enough to have another kid at least wait more than 2 years between them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> all i care about is that i am getting a new bike.



And that, my friend, is the key here. You can slice and dice the cost, fit, components, etc. until you puke, but the bottom line is to just get out there and ride. A nice shiny new bike will encourage that more than anything and at this point in your MTB career, that's the most important thing.



bvibert said:


> The only additional advice that I have at this point is that if you're really stupid enough to have another kid at least wait more than 2 years between them.



:lol: A 3 year span is perfect. The older one should be out of diapers, past the "terrible 2s", and able to occupy him/herself when needed and in same cases actually help out with the little one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The only additional advice that I have at this point is that if you're really stupid enough to have another kid at least wait more than 2 years between them.



mama wants to ski this season.  that means no real attempts at baby making until the fall of 09.  thanks for the advice.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> And that, my friend, is the key here. You can slice and dice the cost, fit, components, etc. until you puke, but the bottom line is to just get out there and ride. A nice shiny new bike will encourage that more than anything and at this point in your MTB career, that's the most important thing.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: A 3 year span is perfect. The older one should be out of diapers, past the "terrible 2s", and able to occupy him/herself when needed and in same cases actually help out with the little one.



if our math works out our son will be turning 3 when the second kids is due.  took him to dinner at the oxford airport tonight.  i had him standing on the window ledge as he slammed the glass with his little paws as the planes took off.  too funny....


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> no real attempts at baby making until the fall of 09.



Bummer. Gonna be a long year for you....  



Grassi21 said:


> took him to dinner at the oxford airport tonight.  i had him standing on the window ledge as he slammed the glass with his little paws as the planes took off.  too funny....



Kids are cool.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Gonna be a long year for you....



:lol:  No kidding 



Greg said:


> Kids are cool.



Yes they are.  My son doesn't say a whole lot yet, but he's real good at pointing to stuff he can't reach and yelling "I want!" "I want!".


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2008)

LBS advice.
When you shop, ask them if they're including a break in tune up with the sale.

Most bike shops will give you a free 30, 60, or 90 day tune up which will take care of any settling stretching or tweeking it needs after you abuse it a bit.


----------



## ckofer (Sep 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i wanted an 08 but the only color option available didn't appeal to me so i ended up with an 09.
> 
> when they ordered it for me (they ordered it without any money down so i could try it on for size before purchasing) it was listed as 08. when he got it they had sent an 09 and he split the difference on the price.   they threw in kickstand and waterbottle.   1 year free adjustments is standard and i think  a discount on parts (at least he gave me a discount on the pump and 2 tubes i bought at the same time)  i'm going back in the winter to get my son a bike there for Christmas, i was very happy with the service.



Sorry, the kickstand needs to go.

Real advice:

A) The spending doesn't end with the purchase if you get into serious riding. Leave yourself a swag budget. I highly recommend spending a little more at local bike shop if you aren't well versed at bike care.
B) Learn how to clean and lube your bike.
C) Get this book
D) We bought an Iron Horse bike for my son from a bike shop. For about $500 we got a decent hard tail with an okay fork and disk brakes. It costs much less usually to buy better components on a new bike than to replace them later.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Gonna be a long year for you....



:lol: you know what i mean...


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> A) The spending doesn't end with the purchase if you get into serious riding. Leave yourself a swag budget. I highly recommend spending a little more at local bike shop if you aren't well versed at bike care.


We were just talking about this Sunday - how MTBing is supposedly cheaper than skiing.  Pshah!!!!  Keep breaking stuff and you'll have to keep buying stuff!    Plus you'll get into that cycle of wanting to upgrade... become a gear whore with all the other stuff... yeah, it's a tough cycle.



ckofer said:


> C) Get this book


Brian swears by this book.  Good reading.

Good luck!  Hope it works out well at the LBS today!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The SRAM trigger shifters are like that while the Shimano use the push with the thumb, pull with the finger configuration.  It's personal preference, but I prefer the Shimano setup myself.



I have the SRAM X7 on my bike and that's how mine work too.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: A 3 year span is perfect. The older one should be out of diapers, past the "terrible 2s", and able to occupy him/herself when needed and in same cases actually help out with the little one.


No guarantees there (as far as diapers go, if you have a stubborn kid like we do :angry, but I do think 3 years is a little better than 2, if for no other reason than a 3 year old can occupy himself better.  Then again, a 3 year old will occupy himself with things a 2 year old couldn't get into, and you don't necessarily want them doing, but that's a whole other issue... :roll:  (Who said 2s were terrible!  They didn't know 3s!!  )


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Another good thing about purchasing a bike at the LBS is that in the middle of ride season when they are busy, if you have a problem and bring you bike in they will probably sneak your repair in before a lot of the others that they have so you can get back riding.

I have basically had three problems with my bike. First the headset bearings went and had a noise in the front wheel hub. Brought the bike in Tuesday after work and they replaced the bearings and got the noise out of the hub and got me back riding Thursday and all covered under warranty. While there, they also adjusted the brakes and shift cables.

Then recently the dampening cartridge went of the fork, I dropped the bike off and they diagnosed the problem quickly. They were honest and up front stating that it was a manufacturing problem and that Cannondale wanted it back so they could go through it and make sure no further damage was done. When the tech called me to explain what went wrong with it he also mentioned that he was going to try and get me a loaner bike since sending the fork back would take a good week. They did this without me asking or pushing them for a loaner.

So basically what I am saying is that if you do mail order a bike and do not have a relationship with a shop already, warranty issue or not, you probably aren't going to be the shops top priority over the customers who made purchases at the shop and could end up missing a lot of riding while waiting for the bike to get repaired.

I am very happy with my shops service and the shop also ski shop so I plan on buying some equipment from them in the near future.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 3, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Sorry, the kickstand needs to go.


+5,000. Kickstand's a death trap in the woods. Just one more thing waiting to catch on a rock or a root and take you down. Pull that thing off quickly, man.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Wonder if he will come back with a bike, he better have a camera to take pics of it!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

no camera but a new bike!  cannondale f5 in a medium.  they are giving it a once over since it has been sitting on the showroom floor for some time.  he knocked off an extra 20 bucks.  great guy and shop.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> no camera but a new bike!  cannondale f5 in a medium.  they are giving it a once over since it has been sitting on the showroom floor for some time.  he knocked off an extra 20 bucks.  great guy and shop.



Sweet! Congrats. Plan on riding it tonight?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Congrats. Plan on riding it tonight?



Yeah, I will be riding it tonight.  But I don't want to get it dirty.  ;-)


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Yeah, I will be riding it tonight.  But I don't want to get it dirty.  ;-)


What kind of a wussy thing is that to say???


Enjoy!  Get 'er good and dirty!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride! What color did you get?

Make sure your bring it on the Sunday ride especially if it is going to rain Saturday. We'll be sure to take the muddy trails with the stream crossings


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Congrats on the new ride! What color did you get?
> 
> Make sure your bring it on the Sunday ride especially if it is going to rain Saturday. We'll be sure to take the muddy trails with the stream crossings



blue and black.  i would have liked the matte but beggers can't be choosers when it comes to 08s.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8FS5.html


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> blue and black.  i would have liked the matte but beggers can't be choosers when it comes to 08s.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8FS5.html



Rad. We'll give those discs a workout this evening. :lol:


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like a nice bike/frame, good luck! did you get the flat black? it looks badass!

never mind, still cool!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet!  That should work out good for you!


----------

